# خطر قناديل البحر يدهم محيطات العالم!!



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

خطر قناديل البحر يدهم محيطات العالم!!      







حذر بحث علمي حديث أن قناديل بحر عملاقة قد تهيمن على محيطات العالم جراء الصيد الجائر والتغييرات المناخية وأنشطة بشرية أخرى قد تؤدي لفناء الثروة السمكية. وتحذر دراسة أجراها "مركز CSIRO للأبحاث البحرية والجوية" الأسترالي، من نوع ضخم من قناديل البحر، يدعى "نومورا nomura، وله قابلية النمو ليصل حجمه إلى حجم مصارع سومو ياباني، وقد يزن 200 كيلوغرام، بقطر يبلغ المترين.

 يعمل باحثون على السيطرة على انتشار
 قناديل البحر
وأشار د. أنطوني ريتشاردسون، خبير الأحياء البحرية في جامعة "كوينزلاند" الأسترالية، إلى تزايد أعداد قناديل البحر، تحديداً في جنوب شرق آسيا، والبحر الأسود وخليج المكسيك وبحر الشمال.
ونبه إلى خطورة هذا الانتشار: "علينا التحرك لتفادي تحول مفاجئي في أنظمة الحياة البحرية العالمية يهيمن عليها قناديل البحر".

ويعمل باحثون على تجربة تقنيات مختلفة للسيطرة على انتشار قناديل البحر، منها استخدام الموجات الصوتية لتفجير تلك المخلوقات التي تتميز بجسم شفاف، وتطوير شبكات خاصة للقضاء عليها. ويعزو الباحثون التزايد الهائل في أعداد قناديل البحر للصيد الجائر، حيث تقتات الأسماك على صغار قناديل البحر وتتنافس معها على موارد الغذاء.

ومع تراجع أعداد الأسماك، تزايدات مستعمرات قناديل البحر، التي تلعب دوراً كذلك في إبادة الثروة السمكية بأكل بيض الأسماك واليرقات، كما يساهم تزايد أعداد "النبتة المعلقة الحمراء red phytoplankton، وتخلق مناطق انعدام أوكسجين؛ تفتك بالأسماك وتزدهر فيها قناديل البحر. وقال ريتشاردسون: "يمكن تصنيفها كمحميات خاصة لقناديل البحر".

ويرى المختصون في التغييرات المناخية كعامل مساعد في تنامي أعداد قناديل البحر والتحذير من أن كافة تلك الظروف قد تخلق "دولة ثابتة لقناديل البحر" تمكنها من الهيمنة على محيطات العالم.


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كليم على المعلومة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2009)

جه الوقت نستلقى حسابنا كبشر على اللى بنعمله
أى تدخل بنعمله فى النظام الطبيعى لازم يرجع علينا 
ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2009)

ياااااااااااااامى انا بكره القناديل يخوفوا
شكرا كليم على المعلومات و الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara A (28 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اخى العزيز كليمو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> خطر قناديل البحر يدهم محيطات العالم!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:download:

*معلومة جميلة كالعادة 
تسمح لى اشاركك على طريقتى 

بس تقول لى رايك 

 تقول د/ اميمة خفاجى القنديل عبارة عن طاقية جيلاتينية سميكة جذابة المنظر تجعلة يسبح بشكل انسيابى جميل ويتوسط هذة الطاقية الشمسية من اسفل فم صغير وبمجرد فتحةلا تعثر على مخ او قلب ولا ظهر فقط معدة بسيطة وزوجان من الغدد التناسلية ويتخلل حواف الطاقية اعصاب حساسة تسمح لة باكتشاف الضوء وتخرج من وسط الطاقية الشمسية اذرع مغطاة بخلايا لاسعة وهذة الخلايا تحتوى على ماصات بداخلها الكيماويات المسئولة عن الحرق والاصابة ويتراوح عدد الاذرع ما بين 8 او 10 اذرع شفافة معلقة من مركز الطاقية وتخرج من الحيوان خيوط دقيقة عبارة عن قرون استشعار للمس والتجسس والحس والناحية العلوية للقنديل جيلاتينية تماما لدرجة بمجرد خروجة من المياة يتم تصفيتة تلقائيا (يسيح)لتختفى معالم جسمة تماما 



طرق معالجة لسعات قناديل البحر



ويُنْصَح المصاب بعمل ما يأتي لتخفيف آثار اللسعات: 

* عند اللسع ينقع الجزء المصاب بماء البحر وليس بالماء العذب الذي يحفز انطلاق الخيوط اللاسعة. 
* عدم محاولة إزالة أجزاء القناديل الملتصقة بالجسم بأدوات حادة، وعدم لفها بالفوط أو دعكها بالرمال، لأن كل هذا يؤدي إلى انطلاق ما لم ينطلق من الخلايا اللاسعة، فيزداد التأثير اللاسع. 
*يستحسن أن تزال أجزاء القناديل الملتصقة بالملاقط، أو بالحافة الخلفية غير الحادة للسكين إن أمكن. 

* معاملة الجزء المصاب بمحلول مخفف (5%) من حمض الخليك (الخل) أو عصير الليمون لمنع انطلاق الخيوط اللاسعة وإزالة السموم، أو بمحلول من كحول البروبايل المشابه (4070%)، أو بعض الزيت إذ لم يتوافر أحد المكونات السابقة. 
* عدم استخدام الكحول الإيثيلي، أو العطور أو كريمات الحلاقة لأنها تزيد من تأثير اللاسعات. 
* دهن الجزء المصاب بالكريمات المسكنة للآلام مثل كريم اللجنوكايين بتركيز 5%. 

* عند حدوث صدمات قلبية يجب محاولة تحريك الأرجل باستمرار، والمحافظة على درجة سخونة الجسم بتحريكه بشكل مستمر. 
*يجب استخدام بعض طرق التنفس الصناعي لتزويد الجسم بالأوكسجين في حالة حدوث أزمات تنفسية أو الحقن بالأدرينالين. 
* حقن المصاب بمحلول جلوكونات الكالسيوم (10 ملليلترات) في حالة تشنج العضلات بسبب اللسعات شديدة الإيلام. 

* بمجرد هدوء الشخص المصاب يجب سرعة معالجة إصاباته بالدهن بكريمات موضعية تحتوي على الكورتيزون أو الهيدروكورتيزون (بتركيز 100مجم). 
* في حالة إصابة العيون يجب معالجتها بقطرات ومراهم مسكنة مثل الهيدروفينوكول والسفراديكس. 





*


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

*هما كدى البشر يبوظوا الدنيا بعدين يفكروا فى حلول
ما كان من الاول
شكرا كليمو على الخبر*


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> *معلومة جميلة كالعادة
> تسمح لى اشاركك على طريقتى
> ...





> * عند اللسع ينقع الجزء المصاب بماء البحر وليس بالماء العذب الذي يحفز انطلاق الخيوط اللاسعة.



*ميرسى اوى asmicheal على المعلومات دى
انا كنت فاكرة المية المالحة مش كويسة للسعة الانديل
بجد مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة تسلم ايدك*


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*معلومة خطيرة و مخيفة

بتدق اجراس الخطر لمشكلة تغير المناخ 

يسلموا ايديك كليمو

موضوع مهم كتير​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى اوى asmicheal على المعلومات دى
> انا كنت فاكرة المية المالحة مش كويسة للسعة الانديل
> بجد مشاركة رائعة ومفيدة تسلم ايدك*



بالحقيقة اكتمل الموضوع بمشاركتك القيمة asmicheal

انا شاكر مشاركتك واضافتك القيمة وزميلتي جيلان ايضا 

قدرت تدخلك واضافتك

يسوع المسيح بقلبك دائما


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

sosana

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يونيو 2009)

افي دول اخدة خطوة مهمة انهم بيمنعوا الصيد شهرين او تلاتة في موسم التزاوج للسمك بس ياريت تبقي الفترة ديه عالمية يعني الامم المتحدة تصدر قرار عالمي بوقف الصيد ثلاثة اشهر سنويا في الكوكب باكلمه حتي يتم الحفاظ علي الاسماك ده غير اتخاذ بعض الاجرات مثل تنظيم الصيد وفقا لقوانين و معايير محددة دوليا سيطر الامن و خفر السواحل علي البحر لتنظيم الصيد و عدم السماح باي انتهاء للبروتكولات العاملة الخاصة بتنظيم الصيد و هكذا نضمن ان يستمر عطاء البحر ال الابد مرسي يا صديقي عل موضوعك الرائع


----------



## ana-semon (29 يونيو 2009)

ميرسيييييييييييي يا كليم على المعلومة الجميلة و المفيدة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينور قلبك


----------



## sid (30 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى ليكى على المعلومات  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يونيو 2009)

*معلومة كتيير مفيدة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات جديده اوووووووووى عليا



*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

نونو 

كل الشكر لمرورك المميز

يسوع  بقلبك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

زيزا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

سارة

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك اخي جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

جيلان

كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

white rose


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> ميرسيييييييييييي يا كليم على المعلومة الجميلة و المفيدة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و ينور قلبك



ana-semon

كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل

يسوع بقلبك دائما


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> افي دول اخدة خطوة مهمة انهم بيمنعوا الصعيد شهرين او تلاتة في موسم التزاوج للسمك بس ياريت تبقي الفترة ديه عالمية يعني الامم المتحدة تصدر قرار عالمي بوقف الصيد ثلاثة اشهر سنويا في الكوكب باكلمه حتي يتم الحفاظ علي الاسماك ده غير اتخاذ بعض الاجرات مثل تنظيم الصيد وفقا لقوانين و معايير محددة دوليا سيطر الامن و خفر السواحل علي البحر لتنظيم الصيد و عدم السماح باي انتهاء للبروتكولات العاملة الخاصة بتنظيم الصيد و هكذا نضمن ان يستمر عطاء البحر ال الابد مرسي يا صديقي عل موضوعك الرائع





الشكر الك يا ملك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

totty قال:


> *معلومات جديده اوووووووووى عليا
> 
> 
> 
> ...






توتي


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> خطر قناديل البحر يدهم محيطات العالم!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااا كتير يا كليمو على المعلومه ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااائع يا كليمو 
تسلم ايديك بجد​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

كوك


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو على الخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل يا كوكى

سلام المسيح معك


----------

